# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  Kandil'den son fotoğraflar

## bozok

*Kandil'den son fotoğraflar*

*03.09.2009 / MİLLİYET*



*Kuzey Irak'tan yayın yapan Goran hareketinin kanalı KNN, terör örgütü PKK'nın Kandil Dağı'na giden yolda flamalı barikat oluşturduğunu ekrana getirdi.*

Kuzey Irak’tan yayın yapan ve 25 Temmuz seçimlerinde Irak Kürdistan Demokrat Partisi lideri ve bölgesel Kürt yönetimi başkanı Mesut Barzani ile Irak Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Talabani’nin lideri olduğu KYB’ye karşı büyük başarı sağlayarak 111 üyeli Kürt parlamentosuna 25 milletvekili sokan *‘Goran'* (Değişim) hareketinin kanalı KNN TV, PKK konusuna yer verdi.

Kanalda Türkiye'deki *‘Kürt açılımı'* tartışmaları aktarılırken Osman ücalan ile röportaj yapıldı. Osman ücalan, İmralı'da ağırlaştırılmış ömür boyu hapis cezasını çeken bölücübaşı ağabeyi Abdullah ücalan’ın kendi durumuna ilişkin endişeler taşıdığını, Türkiye’de son dönemde görülen gelişmeler karşısında istikrarlı çizgi izleyemediğini iddia etti.


'AB VE ABD, TüRKİYE'YE BASKI YAPIYOR' 
Osman ücalan, Türkiye’nin stratejik önemi bakımından önemli bir coğrafyada bulunduğunu Avrupa Birliği ile ABD’nin petrol ve doğalgaz boru hatları nedeniyle ‘*Kürt sorununun'* çözümü için baskı yaptığını savundu. Osman ücalan, “*Batı milyarlarca Euro harcayarak ortak olduğu boru hatlarının riske girmesini istemiyor”* diye konuştu.

Halen Kuzey Irak'ta ticaretle uğraşan Osman ücalan, Türkiye'de genel af çıkarmasının zorunluluk olduğunu, Kürtçe eğitim önündeki engellerin kaldırılarak yerel yönetimlere daha fazla yetki verilmesini, koruculuk sisteminin kaldırılmasını, PKK’ya karşı operasyona durdurulması gerektiğini söyledi.


KUZEY IRAK’TAKİ PKK’LILAR 
KNN TV, PKK’lı silahlı grupların Kuzey Irak’taki bazı görüntülerini de ekrana getirdi. Kandil Dağı’na giden bölgede sözde örgüt flamalarının direklere asılı olduğu ve örgüt üyelerinin kontrol yaptığı görülen görüntülerde PKK’nın Türkiye’de silahlı eylem yaparken kentlerde örgüt yanlısı grupların sık sık gösteri yaptığı belirtildi.

...

----------

